# What's the minimum diameter for computer desk grommets these days?



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I hear it's getting smaller than the 60mm standard of days of yore.

Thanks for your input.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Like these?
Or these
and there are these cool boxes!


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Personally I would keep it standard - especially with the prevalence multiple monitors.


----------



## TerryFerguson (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd really like to say that I can definitively answer your question, but I can't. Standard diameter sizes for desk grommets are: 1.5", 1.75", 2", 3". Size will depend on what size and how many cables are expected to snake their way thru for your particular condition. It is true that small USB cables are quite common and large printer.monitor cables are not. So, lumberjoe hit the nail on the head IMHO. For more information: www.mycablemart.com or more internet searches


----------



## Fettler (Dec 6, 2012)

The conference offices desk i've seen use a ~2" diameter grommet. That should fit a monitor power cable, USB keyboard, USB mouse, network and a DVI cable, so that you can put the case on the floor. If use used an iMac you'd only route a power cable.

I use a corner desk like this one:
http://rastaging4.com/images/cornerDesk.jpg

All about desktop real estate, my desk is constantly cluttered. Also, I use an Ergotron-style monitor arm which mounts to the back.

I really like those power connectors that Dez linked. I have a power strip on my desk and a bundle of wires.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the fine inputs. This is just a desk, home office, and possible it would be just a laptop but I will bore for the 60 mm grommet just the same. That's the size that will accommodate the large plug from the monitor.

I shall proceed with profound confidence now.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

